# DNS Issue



## robbiealex (May 7, 2020)

HELP!!!

I can't ping from the command line unless I change my WAN connection to DHCP. I currently have a static IP from my ISP so I'm needing to use my static.
The error message I get is "ping: cannot resolve google.com: Host name lookup failure".


----------



## robbiealex (May 7, 2020)

Also, I am running opnsense.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2020)

robbiealex said:


> Also, I am running opnsense.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## tingo (May 11, 2020)

robbiealex said:


> I can't ping from the command line unless I change my WAN connection to DHCP. I currently have a static IP from my ISP so I'm needing to use my static.
> The error message I get is "ping: cannot resolve google.com: Host name lookup failure".


Just pointing out: this is a dns issue (as the error message tells you). Try to ping an ip address and see if that works: `ping 8.8.4.4` for example.


----------



## robbiealex (May 13, 2020)

tingo said:


> Just pointing out: this is a dns issue (as the error message tells you). Try to ping an ip address and see if that works: `ping 8.8.4.4` for example.


I am able to ping when I use my static now - I figured out this error only occurs when I load in my other static IPs into the Virtual IP Section on Opnsense. Any thoughts?


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2020)

robbiealex said:


> Any thoughts?


See post #3.


----------

